# cage too full?



## nickhall08 (Jun 11, 2019)

Is daisys cage too full?


----------



## sweettreat (Jan 3, 2014)

The cage looks OK to me. The best way to tell for me ,anyway, is to watch how the bird(s) move around the cage. Can the flap their wings with out damaging their feathers? Is there room to move from side to side and up and down. The daily activity of the birds change over time.
HTH


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Why do you have a coconut shell in Daisy's cage?
There should never be anything in a female budgie's cage that can be used as a nesting site.
The coconut shell "hut" needs to be removed immediately.

Are you planning to cover the bottom grate with newspaper, craft paper, white paper towels or butcher paper to make clean-up easier?

Keep in mind that you can rotate toys in an out of a cage. 
You don't have to have everything in the cage at all times if you are concerned about over crowding. 

*


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

We do recommend removing the coconut. While it’s a cute toy, it can stimulate unwanted nesting and hormonal behaviors, which can create problems for you. 

Also, as Deborah mentioned above, it’s best to have paper on the cage bottom.


----------



## nickhall08 (Jun 11, 2019)

Thank you. I will definitely remove it! I usually have newspaper on the bottom, the pictures were taken right after cleaning, before I put more in.


----------

